# 573 FOOD PROCESSING/FOOD DIST/FOOD -POULTRY/FOOD STORES BOMBED BURNED OR DESTROYED SINCE 01/20/21 IMAGINE THAT !!



## thirteenknots (Jun 23, 2022)

Interactive map with factual data to support.
This is NO JOKE !

#NotPlannedMyARS 2021 - 2022 map (zeemaps.com) 


And this along side the Fertilizer shortage, Gas shortage, Chip shortage, Baby Formula shortage and
various other very critical supplies America needs to be operational.

Folks, we are at WAR with a criminal/communist administration hell bent on bringing America to
its knees this summer.

Mark my words, all the other predictions I have made in the past sadly have come to fruition.

Be prepared, this is the real deal.


----------

